# Fulfillment Services Resource



## marie2017 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello,
I have been researching POD/fulfillment services for a couple weeks now. Can anyone point me to a comprehensive list of companies that gives an idea of quality, services & profit margin? Or do any of you have recommendations?

Besides the common companies that come up like Printful, Redbubble, Zazzle & Printaura etc are there any smaller biz printers that any of you all like?

Here's what I'm looking to do. I am a Graphic Designer that has some designs that I would like to test out and also get a feel for the tshirt biz. Depending on the outcome I definitely have no problem investing $ in inventory and moving away from a fulfillment service. I don't have the capital to start a full operation so my thinking is that a fulfillment service will allow me to test the water and raise capital at the same time.


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

Check out the Referrals and Recommendations section for some smaller fulfillment company suggestions!


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Some smaller companies can be quite competitive withe big firms, and offer personal service. You will just need to look around and continue questioning until you find what you need.


----------



## marie2017 (Feb 13, 2017)

Where do I find the Referrals and Recommendations sections? And thank you for the responses!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It is here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/

This section allows fulfillment companies to solicit you directly with offers. This is the only section of the forum where they are allowed to do this.

If you want unbiased opinions from members who are not a fulfillment company but may have used them; your post is in the right section of the forum.

If however you want fulfillment companies to solicit you, let me know and I can move this post to the Referrals section.


----------



## Plazagirl (Jan 23, 2014)

Whatever you do do not work with Scalable Press, you will be disappointed. Bad printing, late shipments, poor communication. Not worth it.


----------



## pittenger2 (Sep 4, 2014)

Here you can also find fulfillment company : Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------

